# Anyone go to the Movies this weekend?



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Ok, since I saw the funniest movie ever on Friday night, I have to ask did anyone else go to the movies this weekend? Who did you go with? What did you see? How would you rate it?


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

I am getting ready to go see The Proposal. I love Sandra B & I think Ryan Reynolds is SEXY!  
What did you see that was the funniest movie ever?


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Took the mrs to go see Angels and Demons.  Had to read the book beforehand though.  Both were okay.

Were pretty limited with what actually makes it to our theaters though only having 2 screens.  But hey at least the theater is only about a 5 min walk away.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

I found Angels&Demons very boring to be honest.

What movie did you see that was very funny?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

kjn33 said:


> I am getting ready to go see The Proposal. I love Sandra B & I think Ryan Reynolds is SEXY!
> What did you see that was the funniest movie ever?


THAT'S IT!!!!!!  You will literally be ROTFL!  I want to go back, hubby already decided I am getting it as soon as it comes goes to DVD... really cute.


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

My husband and I took our girls to see Up yesterday. They loved it!! Heck, I loved it!!! I can't wait to go and see The Proposal, might go see it tonight. But from everything I've heard about it, it's going to be great.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I saw The Hangover a couple of days ago. Yeah, I know... It looks TERRIBLE based on the trailer.

However, my brother called me and said he was going to see it, so I figured what the heck, I'd join him for his company.

In a nutshell, I was VERY pleasantly surprised. It's FUNNY, has great characters, and is just a blast to watch. I HIGHLY recommend it.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Went to see Angels and Demons yesterday. Today may see Up or The Proposal


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> THAT'S IT!!!!!!  You will literally be ROTFL!  I want to go back, hubby already decided I am getting it as soon as it comes goes to DVD... really cute.


I loved it!! I cracked up thru the whole thing! Very cute.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Nope didn't got to the movies this weekend.
I usually prefer to watch movies at home,but the above mentioned movies have me tempted


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

I watched Terminator, good mindless action flick


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I have see "Up" and "Angels and Demons." I'm planning to see "The Proposal" either tomorrow or Tuesday. I love Sandra Bullock's movies, and this one looks like a good one.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

as I flew out to the city with family we saw Star Trek and UP both enjoyed
Sylvia


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> I have see "Up" and "Angels and Demons." I'm planning to see "The Proposal" either tomorrow or Tuesday. I love Sandra Bullock's movies, and this one looks like a good one.


It will be money well spent.  Truly the best "feel-good" movie I have seen in ages.

We also recently saw "UP" and "Night at the Museum II" both cute movies for the kiddos! We usually go only about two times a month. One for the family and one as our "Date Night" movie. This month splurged for two for our girlie. She was on the "A Honor Roll" again.


----------



## m&amp;m (Mar 14, 2009)

We saw Year One last night. It definitely had its moments, but was not nearly as good as I was expecting.  I wish we'd seen The Proposal or The Hangover instead!  

On another note, we saw UP a few weeks ago.  Both of us cried like babies through the whole thing!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Saw The Proposal. LOVEd it to pieces. Want to see her next one that they previewed before the Proposal. Name is *All About Steve*
IMDB @ http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0881891/


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Went and saw Up with my boyfriend today. I enjoyed it a lot and so did he. Cute movie.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

mmpierce said:


> We saw Year One last night. It definitely had its moments, but was not nearly as good as I was expecting. I wish we'd seen The Proposal or The Hangover instead!
> 
> On another note, we saw UP a few weeks ago. Both of us cried like babies through the whole thing!


My sister and I did too! We love that movie .


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

The old man, Carl, in "Up," reminded me of my dad, who passed away at age 93, 4 years ago. (Had he not smoked for 60 years, he'd probably still be alive. He was an amazing man who, until shortly before his death, was much more like a man 20 years his junior than a 93 year old.) Anyway, watching "Up" was a bit like having Dad back, at least to some extent.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> The old man, Carl, in "Up," reminded me of my dad, who passed away at age 93, 4 years ago. (Had he not smoked for 60 years, he'd probably still be alive. He was an amazing man who, until shortly before his death, was much more like a man 20 years his junior than a 93 year old.) Anyway, watching "Up" was a bit like having Dad back, at least to some extent.


I lost both of my parents too so... I felt like I got to see mine again as well... it was so cute and what an awesome bird!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

We haven't had a chance to go to the movies in months, but we're still planning to see Star Trek and we just heard that the latest Harry Potter movie will be out next week. Our whole family likes the movies, so that's a must-see for us.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Sweety18 said:


> I watched Terminator, good mindless action flick


Hubby went to this one without me... that was ok, I have been in more of a romantic movie mood lately anyway... he was away and he and his buddies went on their time off, so all was good. He said it was not as good as it could have been.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> We haven't had a chance to go to the movies in months, but we're still planning to see Star Trek and we just heard that the latest Harry Potter movie will be out next week. Our whole family likes the movies, so that's a must-see for us.


Oh yes, we love Harry Potter. Can't wait!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Just saw The Proposal tonight. Very funny and very good. I expected a chick flick romantic comedy and it still was that but not the usual cornyness. It was so funny. I loved the Ramon guy


Spoiler



the male stripper/exotic dancer, minister, grocery store clerk etc. etc.


 LOL


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

I finally saw Star Trek this weekend.  I liked how they didn't feel the need to explain everything.  Either you knew about the relationships and got the jokes or you didn't.  Judging from the audience reaction, only a few people didn't.

I want to see The Proposal but it's not the kind of movie the company I have coming over the next 2 weeks will want to see.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> Just saw The Proposal tonight. Very funny and very good. I expected a chick flick romantic comedy and it still was that but not the usual cornyness. It was so funny. I loved the Ramon guy
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


He was soooooo funny!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*The Proposal* (Sandra Bullock) Very good. The beginning was the funniest...the office scene. Betty White is also a crack up...I love that lady. I kept expecting her to make a Saint Oloff (sp.) crack...lol.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

sjc said:


> *The Proposal* (Sandra Bullock) Very good. The beginning was the funniest...the office scene. Betty White is also a crack up...I love that lady. I kept expecting her to make a Saint Oloff (sp.) crack...lol.


Me too! St. Oloff....


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

sjc said:


> *The Proposal* (Sandra Bullock) Very good. The beginning was the funniest...the office scene. Betty White is also a crack up...I love that lady. I kept expecting her to make a Saint Oloff (sp.) crack...lol.


Does it get much better than Betty White? I still think she'd be the perfect Grandma Mazur if the Stephanie Plum books were made into movies. I can't wait to see this movie!


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2009)

CS said:


> I saw The Hangover a couple of days ago. Yeah, I know... It looks TERRIBLE based on the trailer.
> 
> However, my brother called me and said he was going to see it, so I figured what the heck, I'd join him for his company.
> 
> In a nutshell, I was VERY pleasantly surprised. It's FUNNY, has great characters, and is just a blast to watch. I HIGHLY recommend it.


I agree, the Hangover was one of the funniest movies I've seen in a long time. It was raunchy, nasty, dirty and hilarious!! Definitely R rated! I loved it!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*Cindy:* I love Betty. I also thought (though not a fan) that Cloris Leachman, because she's so zany and flexible (dancing with the stars), would make a great Grandma...but Betty is Tops...She is still beautiful.

Look at this pic of her young...those dimples!!

http://weblogs.variety.com/photos/uncategorized/2007/07/11/bwhite.jpg


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Shawna said:


> I agree, the Hangover was one of the funniest movies I've seen in a long time. It was raunchy, nasty, dirty and hilarious!! Definitely R rated! I loved it!


Is it anything like "Wedding Crashers"? I LoVed that movie.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I saw "The Proposal" yesteday, and I really enjoyed it a lot. I think Betty White stole every scene that she was in, which isn't at all unusual for her. The audience started laughing before she'd even say anything. All in all, it was a really funny movie, and was just what I needed on a 104 degree day.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Proposal isn't my kind of movie at all, but I might see it for Betty White. She's awesome.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*Cindy:*


> and was just what I needed on a 104 degree day.


I'll take it...we've had a month of rain...it has rained 18 out of 23 days according to our local weatherman and my unpleasant personality of late.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Saw "Transformers" today. I will not let DD see it though, it was very violent and a lot of bad language even


Spoiler



the "P" word!


 I liked it but not as much as the first one. Hubby seemed to enjoy it though.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I just came back from seeing the HANGOVER...couple of very funny scenes.  If you see it MAKE SURE YOU STAY FOR THE END CREDITS funniest part of the movie.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Shawna said:


> I agree, the Hangover was one of the funniest movies I've seen in a long time. It was raunchy, nasty, dirty and hilarious!! Definitely R rated! I loved it!


We just saw the Hangover last night.

I agree with everything Shawna said! It was so funny, crude, dirty, and foul but FUNNY!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

CS said:


> Proposal isn't my kind of movie at all, but I might see it for Betty White. She's awesome.


She is TOTALLY a show stealer in this one! GO see it!


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

We're going to see The Hangover this afternoon.  Can't wait!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

MeganW said:


> We're going to see The Hangover this afternoon. Can't wait!


Let me know how it is. Be sure to see "The Proposal" soon, too. You'll LOVE it! (The men in the audience laughed as hard as the women, so take Spencer.)


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Love Sandra Bullock, but her new movie for whatever reason doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

As I said earlier, I loved the movie, and was especially entertained by Betty White. She was a bit over the top, as you would expect, and was a hoot. Sandra Bullock's character reminded me a bit (in places, anyway) of her character in While You Were Sleeping. (At other times, she was the complete opposite of the character of Lucy.)


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

This week I saw Proposal and Transformers2. Loved both.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I guess  I have to chime in... My wife and I saw The Proposal this week and we loved it.  I was laughing through the entire movie.  Betty White was a HOOT!!!!
jp


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

She stole the show.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

sjc said:


> She stole the show.


Doesn't she always??  I always think of her in "Lake Placid" when she swore like the proverbial sailor. What a hoot! I also loved her on "The Mary Tyler Moore Show," "The Golden Girls," and "Boston Legal," as well as many other sitcoms. No matter what size the role that she was given on t.v., she was brilliant. (Even in the days before the earth's crust cooled, she was great on the old game shows. I loved it when she was on the ones that Allen Ludden hosted, and I thought that their dynamic was lots of fun.)

There's something really special about getting to see her on the big screen. (I guess that term's a bit dated, given the size of today's tvs.) Her timing is exquisite!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

We just saw My Sisters Keeper tonight.



Spoiler



It was alot different than the book


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Did you like "My Sister's Keeper?"  (I haven't read the book, so really know very little about it, but thought it might be good since Cameron Diaz and Abigail Breslin are in it.)


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I thought it was very good. A complete tearjerker but the emotions were real.

It also had a good story to it, could be somewhat controversial. You can relate to and see both sides of the story and why everyone is fighting so hard.

All in all i think it was very good but be in the mood for a


Spoiler



SAD


 one.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> Doesn't she always??  I always think of her in "Lake Placid" when she swore like the proverbial sailor. What a hoot! I also loved her on "The Mary Tyler Moore Show," "The Golden Girls," and "Boston Legal," as well as many other sitcoms. No matter what size the role that she was given on t.v., she was brilliant. (Even in the days before the earth's crust cooled, she was great on the old game shows. I loved it when she was on the ones that Allen Ludden hosted, and I thought that their dynamic was lots of fun.)
> There's something really special about getting to see her on the big screen. (I guess that term's a bit dated, given the size of today's tvs.) Her timing is exquisite!


You know she was also recently (six months ago maybe) on Million Dollar Password! SHe has got her SNAP, I gotta say.... WOW! I think she is like 87! I LOVE HER!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> I thought it was very good. A complete tearjerker but the emotions were real.
> It also had a good story to it, could be somewhat controversial. You can relate to and see both sides of the story and why everyone is fighting so hard.
> All in all i think it was very good but be in the mood for a
> 
> ...


I want to see it too... I do those kind of movies with my hubby so we can all cry together! I did not read the book although I probably will. While I was growing up my sister had lung cancer and I offered to give her my lung... they would not do it though... She has been cancer-free for like 20 + years. I think I just may take her to see this one instead of hubby. We saw "Terms of Endearment" together when she had cancer and it was rough!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Meredith that story is amazing and I am glad your sister is still cancer free.  if you loved seeing Terms of Endearment with your sister you will DEFINITELY love this.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> Meredith that story is amazing and I am glad your sister is still cancer free. if you loved seeing Terms of Endearment with your sister you will DEFINITELY love this.


Good, I was just a kid then, and she was soooo sick, it was so hard on me because she stayed in MD ANDERSON cancer Center for MONTHS literally, and I really thought she had died a lot of the time because she was two hours away and I could only see her every other weekend if that. I stayed in her room with her during the summer though. SHe was in & out of the hospital from the time I was about 6-years-old until I was 15, rough... God Blessed her and us with a lot of EXTRA time. I know this movie will be rough. But I want to see it so bad. Thanks for the post.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Good, I was just a kid then, and she was soooo sick, it was so hard on me because she stayed in MD ANDERSON cancer Center for MONTHS literally, and I really thought she had died a lot of the time because she was two hours away and I could only see her every other weekend if that. I stayed in her room with her during the summer though. SHe was in & out of the hospital from the time I was about 6-years-old until I was 15, rough... God Blessed her and us with a lot of EXTRA time. I know this movie will be rough. But I want to see it so bad. Thanks for the post.


My grandfather does his cancer treatments from MD Anderson in Houston. We are down there often. You are so blessed to have the extra time with her and from your story I think you will relate alot to this movie.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> My grandfather does his cancer treatments from MD Anderson in Houston. We are down there often. You are so blessed to have the extra time with her and from your story I think you will relate alot to this movie.


Have you asked for prayers for him on the prayer thread? I am trying to remember if I have read anything about it on there. Yes we are Blessed. GOd Bless you and your grandfather. I will pray for you both.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Have you asked for prayers for him on the prayer thread? I am trying to remember if I have read anything about it on there. Yes we are Blessed. GOd Bless you and your grandfather. I will pray for you both.


No I have never seen the prayer thread. I will have to check it out. Thanks for letting me know about it!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

kool, it's actually under the book clubs. . .  the one year bible one. . . .


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> No I have never seen the prayer thread. I will have to check it out. Thanks for letting me know about it!


Sorry I missed this kool, I checked out for the evening before I saw it. It really is a great thread, everyone gets involved! I love our KB family. 

Oh, a thanks for the recommendation on "My Sister's Keeper".


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> I thought it was very good. A complete tearjerker but the emotions were real.
> 
> It also had a good story to it, could be somewhat controversial. You can relate to and see both sides of the story and why everyone is fighting so hard.
> 
> ...


Now that I know the subject matter of My Sister's Keeper, I have to say that there's no way on earth that I could go to that. (I almost went on the spur of the moment last Friday. I'm so glad that I didn't.) I lost my wonderful sister about 18 months ago after a battle with cancer that spanned 12 years. I was,to some extent, my sister's keeper during her last bout with cancer, as her husband wasn't able to drive, so I'd take time off from teaching whenever she needed me to take her to doctors' appointments and/or treatments. She was 12 years older than I, and we lived 7 miles apart, so we were extremely close. (I lost my dad to lung cancer in 2005, shortly after his 93rd birthday. He also lived in the same town where my sister lived.)

[Megan, DON'T go see this movie! I know you too well. (Of course, if you've read this, I'm sure you've already made the decision to pass on this one.) Mom]


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

saw "my sister's keeper" and lovedd it but was very surprised to find it so different from the book.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm supposed to go see "My Sister's Keeper" with some friends on Wednesday. We all read the book and decided to go see the movie together. My mom went to see it on Friday. She hadn't read the book, so I told her to make sure she takes Kleenex. Now that I see several people here said that the movie is different than the book, I will make sure that I don't talk to her too much about it until after I see it.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

can someone send me a sample of "my sister's keeper"?
Sylvia


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

I saw Transformers 2 today and I absolutely loved it.  I am a big action-flick fan! I also saw The Hangover this past week and didn't think it was as good as people hyped it up to be, but it had a couple of good funny moments. I will be going to see Harry Potter on the 15th (YAY) and am anxiously awaiting New Moon (I know, so girly). But I would definitely recommend Transformers 2 to anyone who can sit for 2 and a half hours for a movie!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Jessi said:


> I saw Transformers 2 today and I absolutely loved it.  I am a big action-flick fan! I also saw The Hangover this past week and didn't think it was as good as people hyped it up to be, but it had a couple of good funny moments. I will be going to see Harry Potter on the 15th (YAY) and am anxiously awaiting New Moon (I know, so girly). But I would definitely recommend Transformers 2 to anyone who can sit for 2 and a half hours for a movie!


For some reason I am not into the Transformers. I saw the first one and I liked it but I guess its just not my thing. I keep hearing it is great though. I am looking forward to New Moon,Harry Potter and Bruno! I know some people probably hate Sascha Baron Cohen and his characters but I think he is so funny.


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> For some reason I am not into the Transformers. I saw the first one and I liked it but I guess its just not my thing. I keep hearing it is great though. I am looking forward to New Moon,Harry Potter and Bruno! I know some people probably hate Sascha Baron Cohen and his characters but I think he is so funny.


I'll have to wait and see what others think about it first, going out to the movies has gotten so expensive lately, so I have to make sure I really want to see the movie. But Harry Potter...yes. I will be one of those dorks outside the movie theater for the midnight viewing (not dressed up in a robe).  And New Moon is a absolute yes. I loved all of the books and this one looks like it will be great. The first one didn't do the book justice, so I'm hoping the second one will.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

Jessi said:


> I saw Transformers 2 today and I absolutely loved it.  I am a big action-flick fan! I also saw The Hangover this past week and didn't think it was as good as people hyped it up to be, but it had a couple of good funny moments. I will be going to see Harry Potter on the 15th (YAY) and am anxiously awaiting New Moon (I know, so girly). But I would definitely recommend Transformers 2 to anyone who can sit for 2 and a half hours for a movie!


Hey, I'm looking forward to New Moon also and I'm not Girly!!!  I really enjoyed the Twilight series and look forward to all the movies. 
jp


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

jpmorgan49 said:


> Hey, I'm looking forward to New Moon also and I'm not Girly!!! I really enjoyed the Twilight series and look forward to all the movies.
> jp


Well, I am certainly glad to hear it!! But you should know that I am not a particularly girly person. I love action flicks and horror movies. I read murder mysteries and love gory stuff. The most girly thing I ever did was have kids. Haha.


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

I saw Transformers last night, and I really liked it.  There are finally a bunch of movies out that I actually want to see.  That hasn't happened in a while.  I'm looking forward to seeing My Sister's Keeper with my sis when I go to see my fam on the 4th.  We both read the book and are hoping that we like the movie.  I heard that they changed the ending quite a bit from the book, and I don't know how they can do that and still make the movie as poignant as the book.


----------



## Shadowraven (May 7, 2009)

BRUNO!!!  Yes, I too want to see that movie.  My husband and I could not stop laughing during Borat.

Regarding My Sister's Keeper... if anyone wants the DTB of it, I would GLADLY send it to you (with a bookcrossing label of course).  I read the book a few years ago, thinking about teaching it in our medical academy at the high school.  I HATED that book... it was really good actually until the very end.  In my opinion I think the author TOTALLY copped out deus ex machina style.  If she wanted that outcome from the beginning, then it should have been building up to that.  But seeing reviews of both the book and movie, I realize I'm in the minority when it comes to that.  Regardless of the ending being changed in the movie (I don't know what it is) I still don't think I would like it.  And now with the kindle I want to get as many of my books out of my house as possible, so if you want a copy just let me know.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I just got back from seeing My Sister's Keeper. It was really different than what I expected.


Spoiler



The movie ended the way that I thought that the book was going to.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Shadowraven said:


> BRUNO!!! Yes, I too want to see that movie. My husband and I could not stop laughing during Borat.
> 
> Regarding My Sister's Keeper... if anyone wants the DTB of it, I would GLADLY send it to you (with a bookcrossing label of course). I read the book a few years ago, thinking about teaching it in our medical academy at the high school. I HATED that book... it was really good actually until the very end. In my opinion I think the author TOTALLY copped out deus ex machina style. If she wanted that outcome from the beginning, then it should have been building up to that. But seeing reviews of both the book and movie, I realize I'm in the minority when it comes to that. Regardless of the ending being changed in the movie (I don't know what it is) I still don't think I would like it. And now with the kindle I want to get as many of my books out of my house as possible, so if you want a copy just let me know.


I've heard of a few people with the same reaction to the book that you did. I actually loved the book, and even though the ending in the movie was different, I liked that one too. The different ending, it seemed to me,


Spoiler



changed the theme of the story entirely.


N


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Shadowraven said:


> BRUNO!!! Yes, I too want to see that movie. My husband and I could not stop laughing during Borat.
> 
> Regarding My Sister's Keeper... if anyone wants the DTB of it, I would GLADLY send it to you (with a bookcrossing label of course). I read the book a few years ago, thinking about teaching it in our medical academy at the high school. I HATED that book... it was really good actually until the very end. In my opinion I think the author TOTALLY copped out deus ex machina style. If she wanted that outcome from the beginning, then it should have been building up to that. But seeing reviews of both the book and movie, I realize I'm in the minority when it comes to that. Regardless of the ending being changed in the movie (I don't know what it is) I still don't think I would like it. And now with the kindle I want to get as many of my books out of my house as possible, so if you want a copy just let me know.


I agree Bruno looks too funny, maybe somewhat offensive to some but I don't mind. I'm not easily offended by comedy.

Unlike you I really loved the book. They did change the movie alot but to me it sounds like I think you would really prefer and enjoy the movie version.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I almost forgot to say this weekend we have plans to go see Ice Age 3d and Public Enemy with Johnny Depp. I am REALLY looking forward to both movies, in different ways of course


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

No idea how it compares to the original, but I enjoyed it. Great cast. Denzel, Travolta, John Turturro, Luis Guzman, and James Gandolfini are all in it. Nice chemistry, especially between Denzel (a train company employee) and Travolta (a criminal who hijacks one of the trains). Just be warned: There's not nearly as much action as the trailer would lead you to believe, and most of the action that is there seems forced. I didn't mind that it was mostly talk though, because everyone did a great job. Guzman was underused, but he always is. Such is the plight of a not-so-famous character actor.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I really liked John Travolta and the acting he did in that movie.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I thought "The Taking of Pelham 1-2-3" was very good. I remember liking the original, as well, but don't remember specifically how the movies are alike or different. The original is one of those movies from long ago that I've only seen once or twice. (I say that because there are many movies that I've seen too many times to admit. Right, Megan?)


----------



## sigrosenblum (Dec 22, 2008)

I didn't. But my wife did. And she raved about "Cheri." She's going to see it again in a day or two. High praise, no?


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

My sister wants me to go with her to see:  My Sister's Keeper

I just don't think I can.  It just seems too scary to go with your sis to see a movie about two sisters and one of them is dying of cancer:  Our mom is battling; I think I'll skip it.    

WHAT DO YOU THINK?


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

sjc said:


> My sister wants me to go with her to see: My Sister's Keeper
> 
> I just don't think I can. It just seems too scary to go with your sis to see a movie about two sisters and one of them is dying of cancer: Our mom is battling; I think I'll skip it.
> 
> WHAT DO YOU THINK?





Spoiler



I thought that it was one of the saddest movies I've ever seen. I cried more than a few times during it.If I were in a situation where someone that I love was battling, I wouldn't want to see it.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks.  I think I'll tell sis we'll see something else.  Already saw The proposal...cute.  Betty White made the movie a hoot.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

We want to see Public Enemy but haven't gone yet.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Haven't gone to the movies this weekend but I so badly want to watch "Year One"


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

sjc said:


> My sister wants me to go with her to see: My Sister's Keeper
> 
> I just don't think I can. It just seems too scary to go with your sis to see a movie about two sisters and one of them is dying of cancer: Our mom is battling; I think I'll skip it.
> 
> WHAT DO YOU THINK?


Personally, I can't imagine going to see it. My dad passed away from lung cancer 4 years ago, and my sister battled breast cancer and then 2 bouts of non-Hodgkins lymphoma. She passed away 21 months ago, and I simply can't sit through a movie about cancer and sisters.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> I thought "The Taking of Pelham 1-2-3" was very good. I remember liking the original, as well, but don't remember specifically how the movies are alike or different. The original is one of those movies from long ago that I've only seen once or twice. (I say that because there are many movies that I've seen too many times to admit. Right, Megan?)


We saw it and liked it a lot. Also saw "Night at the Museum" IMAX last night at the Houston Natural Science Museum, then toured the museum!!!! Pretty cool to do it at night with two kids and their imaginations running wild.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Saw Public Enemies.  Very good, but kinda slower than I thought it'd be.  Bale, Depp and Cotillard were all great, as expected.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

They filmed parts of Public Enemy in my town, Joliet and also Lockport and Aurora.  The old Joliet Prison was used, it was also used for the first season of Prison Break.
jp


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

The other day I was boared, and wanted out of the house, so I decided to ride my Bike to the theatre. I haven't seen a movie in the theatre in probably 2 years. I figured a matinee wouldn't be too expensive. Then I got a med. Icee (it was 103 outside) and a med. popcorn. I wanted nacho's, but wasn't about to pay $8.00, so figured popcorn can't be that expensive.  Long story short. $22.00 for a mediocre movie and stale popcorn. I was pretty irritated when I left. How can they possibly justify the cost of what used to be an affordable night on the town for a family. I can't even imagine what That would cost. There are a couple of movies that I would like to see on the big screen, but I just can't justify the cost. Do you know how many bargain books I could have bought for $22.00. Next time, I think I'll spend my money more wisely.


Spoiler



And I actually work in the film industry!


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

I really want to see Moon. I hope it shows up in my town or I'll have to wait till DVD.


----------



## Sparkplug (Feb 13, 2009)

Forster said:


> I really want to see Moon. I hope it shows up in my town or I'll have to wait till DVD.


I just saw Moon last night, and liked it a lot (even though I'm not the biggest sci-fi fan). Although the budget was on the lower end, they spent their money where it matters. The story unfolded it's self at a good pace, without any big (often times far fetched) twists that the genre seems to be riddled with lately.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*Against my better judgement and against the advice of some boards members:*

*YOU WERE RIGHT:* My Sister's Keeper...

My sister has been bugging me to go see the movie "My Sister's Keeper" with her. I kept saying no because I heard it was way too sad, especially with Mom battling. Well, Miss blockhead kept insisting. WE WENT TODAY.

The Good: I love my sister, she loves me.
The BAD: We bawled and bawled and bawled...will probably bawl some more tomorrow 
(hopefully at the beach)
Good: After the movie; we dried our tears and sat with Mom for a good hour. (Dad left the table after the first five minutes of our blubbering).

*WARNING:* The movie made the movies Beaches, Old Yeller, Love Story seem like a walk in the park. VERY good MOVIE: but bring lots of tissues. MAY WANT TO RE-THINK IT IF YOU HAVE A FAMILY MEMBER BATTLING

Also: The young girl who played the lead (The oldest child from the tv show Medium) should get an award for such a great portrayal. The performance reminded me of the fantastic, yet underrated, job that Leonardo DiCaprio did in What's Been Eating Gilbert Grape.

POST MOVIE CHEER UP PERK: We went for manicure and pedicures (my first; sad to say at 46) then, a bite to eat.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

sjc said:


> *Against my better judgement and against the advice of some boards members:*
> 
> *YOU WERE RIGHT:* My Sister's Keeper...
> 
> ...


You're much more brave than I, SJC. There's NO WAY on earth that I'd go see that (unless I bought stock in Kimberly-Clark or some other "Kleenex"-type of tissue company). I don't know if my heart could take it (and there's nothing wrong with my heart, other than having had it broken a few times over the decades).

I'm glad that you and your sister were able to summon the strength to go sit with your mother for so long. It must have been really difficult, but , as you know, when you're dealing with cancer, you have to do what you have to do and then think about how you made it through at a later date.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Saw a couple of movies while I was away on a trip:

















I found Public Enemies to be very mediocre, very disappointing. Depp and Bale were serviceable, but nothing more IMO. Marion Cotillard was very good though. Easily the best performance in the entire movie for me. Billy Crudup, as J. Edgar Hoover, played his role in an interesting, offbeat way. Unfortunately, the movie was slow, felt disjointed at times, and had too many unimportant supporting characters that just took up space and faded into the background. Wait for DVD or cable, or better yet, don't bother.

My Life in Ruins was very good though. As you can see from the poster, it stars Nia Vardalos of My Big Fat Greek Wedding fame. It got hammered by Ebert and the Tomatometer, but I enjoyed it. It was a treat seeing Richard Dreyfuss again too. The film was funny, touching, and definitely worth seeing - especially if you liked Greek Wedding.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm going to the movies this evening.  The drive-in actually, if it doesn't rain.  My mom and I are going to take my sister (wheelchair bound).  She has never been to a drive-in, that I can recall.  So she's going to be very excited.  They are showing Ice Age 3 and The Proposal.  After reading the posts here about The Proposal I can't wait to see it.
Have a great weekend KB friends.
deb


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

drenee said:


> I'm going to the movies this evening. The drive-in actually, if it doesn't rain. My mom and I are going to take my sister (wheelchair bound). She has never been to a drive-in, that I can recall. So she's going to be very excited. They are showing Ice Age 3 and The Proposal. After reading the posts here about The Proposal I can't wait to see it.
> Have a great weekend KB friends.
> deb


Where do you live near a drive in?? I have only been to one once when I was on vacation in Colorado and I LOVED it! The experience was so fun and I wish they had drive in's around more. I hope you guys have fun and enjoy your movie!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I just got back from Austin where I went to the movies with my DGD and saw Ice Age 3-D.  Wow!  They've come a long way  .  Loved it!  Haven't had that many laughs in a long time at the theater.  Everyone was laughing out loud.  I thought one guy behind us was going to have a her-knee-ah.  Great movie, if you like pixar and my DGD said that I was Buck.  So if you want to know what I'm like, you have to see the movie and see who Buck is.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> Where do you live near a drive in?? I have only been to one once when I was on vacation in Colorado and I LOVED it! The experience was so fun and I wish they had drive in's around more. I hope you guys have fun and enjoy your movie!


Kool,

There are some near Dallas, and I know Gatesville, Texas has one... just go on the internet... we used to have one near us, about 15 miles away, but it closed a little over a year ago.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Here's a website all about drive-in theaters.

http://www.driveintheater.com/

We went to the Eatontown Drive-In in NJ when I was very young. It's no longer there. I thought that several years back drive-in theaters had died out, but in this website I notice that there are many, many of them, some new since 1972 in Alabama. The only one left in NJ is in Vineland.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Kool,
> 
> There are some near Dallas, and I know Gatesville, Texas has one... just go on the internet... we used to have one near us, about 15 miles away, but it closed a little over a year ago.


Good idea, I will google and see if we have one in my area. I've never seen one around here but that doesn't mean it doesn't exist 

I will also check how far gatesville,tx is from me. If I am ever in that area maybe I can see a movie there. Thanks Meredith.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Kool, this is what I found.

Mission Drive-In Theatre

3100 Roosevelt Avenue, San Antonio, TX 78214 (210) 532-3259


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Kool, this is what I found.
> 
> Mission Drive-In Theatre
> 
> 3100 Roosevelt Avenue, San Antonio, TX 78214 (210) 532-3259


OMG Meredith!! Thank you so much! That is great news! I am going to call it tomorrow and see what they are playing. I am so excited for our next movie adventure! Thanks again


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

OK unfortunately once I started checking into this I learned that this (Mission Drive in) was the very last drive-in around our area and it was open since 1948 but In 2007 got closed down due to vandalism. Around that time or soon after the owners sold it and the property to the city of San Antonio for 3.3million. So now soon it is supposed to be torn down and turned into section housing and a park.





































I was so excited but I guess now it is basically gone for good since it will be completely torn down soon. 

Thanks again Meredith for checking this out for me and gathering the info, I appreciate it. Wish it was still open but I do appreciate you finiding it.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> Good idea, I will google and see if we have one in my area. I've never seen one around here but that doesn't mean it doesn't exist
> 
> I will also check how far gatesville,tx is from me. If I am ever in that area maybe I can see a movie there. Thanks Meredith.


The movie theater is on the highway between Gatesville and Killeen and it's still open as of last week, Miss Kool. I don't remember what was playing, but lots of people around these here parts go there and say it's a real blast from the past.  Brendan http://www.drive-ins.com/theater/txtlast


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> OK unfortunately once I started checking into this I learned that this (Mission Drive in) was the very last drive-in around our area and it was open since 1948 but In 2007 got closed down due to vandalism. Around that time or soon after the owners sold it and the property to the city of San Antonio for 3.3million. So now soon it is supposed to be torn down and turned into section housing and a park.
> I was so excited but I guess now it is basically gone for good since it will be completely torn down soon.
> Thanks again Meredith for checking this out for me and gathering the info, I appreciate it. Wish it was still open but I do appreciate you finiding it.


     SorrrrrrrEEEEEEEEE..... I was so excited too!


Spoiler



Dang It!


 Well, it makes you wonder what that cop has going on... maybe some daytime fun.... like he used to get at the drive-in when it was open!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> The movie theater is on the highway between Gatesville and Killeen and it's still open as of last week, Miss Kool. I don't remember what was playing, but lots of people around these here parts go there and say it's a real blast from the past.  Brendan http://www.drive-ins.com/theater/txtlast


I hope this one _is _ still open! God knows I tried to help Kool out... 


Spoiler



Dang It!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I went to one in Grafton, WV.  There's another one near here in Clarksburg, WV.  We used to have 6 or 7 when I was growing up.  As like everywhere else, they've been replaced with houses or factories.  
deb


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks brendan that one is still open. That website is very helpful also. It has listings for all open drive ins throughout the country. So If I am ever on vacation or driving out of town somewhere I can check and see if one is open in the area. 

Thanks Brendan and Meredith for helping out, they are so fun I don't know why they are all getting closed down anymore.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Watched Bruno.  Not nearly as good as Borat.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

kevindorsey said:


> Watched Bruno. Not nearly as good as Borat.


I agree.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Okkkkkk... I finally figured it out! I just saw "The Ugly Truth" with my sweet hubby, and I kept thinking... now who does this guy remind me of? And I have seen him in a couple of other movies "300" with him and a nice


Spoiler



a**


 shot, and "PS I Love You" he was so romantic...and now I know... he is Mark Andrew Ramsay! Brendan, did you write Mark Andrew to his specs?? Cause now that I got it... it makes your books even hotter!!!!
Cute movie! I loved it! Our Movie Tavern even had the movie logo on or napkins! Cool!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Okkkkkk... I finally figured it out! I just saw "The Ugly Truth" with my sweet hubby, and I kept thinking... now who does this guy remind me of? And I have seen him in a couple of other movies "300" with him and a nice
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Is Eric Bana the actor in "The Ugly Truth?" That movie is on my list for next week. Good to hear that you saw it and liked it.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I saw Harry Potter today.  Enjoyed it, but still prefer the books.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm going this Sunday with some friends to see Harry Potter at an imax theater.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> I'm going this Sunday with some friends to see Harry Potter at an imax theater.


The Imax was amazing. I think you will love it.


----------



## Sparkplug (Feb 13, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> I just saw "The Ugly Truth" with my sweet hubby


Did you like it? I really want to see even though it looks formulaic, but the critics just panned this film.

My husband and I saw "500 Days of Summer" tonight and really liked it. It was quirky and very funny. It was also better than "Away We Go" which I saw last weekend. "Away We Go" had it's funny moments but didn't live up to my expectations -- I expected more from a Sam Mendes film.


----------



## Sparkplug (Feb 13, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> Is Eric Bana the actor in "The Ugly Truth?" That movie is on my list for next week. Good to hear that you saw it and liked it.


Gerard Butler (from "300" and "PS I Love You") is in "The Ugly Truth". Eric Bana will be in "The Time Traveler's Wife" which will be released next month.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Eric Bana is also in the stand up comedian movie coming out soon. With adam sandler in it. THe name of the movie escapes me right now.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Ahh its called Funny People (had to google it) and Seth Rogan is also in it. It does look funny.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> Is Eric Bana the actor in "The Ugly Truth?" That movie is on my list for next week. Good to hear that you saw it and liked it.


It was Gerard Butler... and even though he is good looking, I think his part in this one made him even


Spoiler



hotter!


 Just because he tried so hard NOT to be romantic. You will laugh a lot...


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Both The Ugly Truth and Time Travelers wife are movies I am very looking forward to seeing.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

On Saturday night, I ended up with two friends who decided at the last minute to see a movie. They were going to see The Hangover (which I've already seen and loved), so I decided to see whatever else was showing around the same time.

I was five minutes too late for The Proposal, and totally missed the boat on everything else.

There was only one movie left that I could see:










The previews looked intriguing to me, but I wasn't sure if it was something I could actually sit through. With no other options available to me at that moment, I took the plunge.

As other people in this thread have already attested to, it was DEPRESSING but VERY good.

After that, I went ahead and got the book for my Kindle. That's also excellent and WELL worth reading.



Spoiler



One thing I didn't expect though: The book and movie have completely different endings, which totally knocked me for a loop in the book.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

We still have a drive-in theater here in Granbury, cost $5 per person in the vehicle.
-
Also, I went and saw *The Ugly Truth* twice this weekend. First time alone while DH took DD to *G-Force*, Second time DH went with me.. I think it was funnier the second time around.

Definately rated R, but OMG!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Thanks for the correction about Eric Bana. I'm usually the person who knows more movie trivia than anyone could possibly need/want to know, including the cast members of those movies. Can't believe I got Gerard Butler and Eric Bana mixed up. I haven't seen trailers for either movie, nor, or course, have I seen the movies, but that's no excuse.  Thanks again. I'm planning to see "The Ugly Truth" today.


----------



## busy91 (Feb 27, 2009)

This past weekend I saw "Orphan".
The psychological terror part was great, the story lacked. Lots of loose ends.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Sparkplug said:


> Did you like it? I really want to see even though it looks formulaic, but the critics just panned this film.
> 
> My husband and I saw "500 Days of Summer" tonight and really liked it. It was quirky and very funny. It was also better than "Away We Go" which I saw last weekend. "Away We Go" had it's funny moments but didn't live up to my expectations -- I expected more from a Sam Mendes film.


I saw 'The Ugly Truth' and it is funny and formulaic (I expect that in a romantic comedy). Katherine Heigl was great, Gerard Butler was good and Eric Winter is hot! I liked it but did not like the ending.

We also saw 'Cheri' with Michelle Pfeiffer. I really enjoyed it. Its a period piece, a love story and a cougar story rolled into one and I'd definitely recommend it to anyone into that kind of flick.

I really want to see '500 days of Summer' - it looks fun.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

We saw The Orphan and The Ugly Truth this past weekend. 

Ugly truth was SO SO funny, definitely R rated but I couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I saw "The Ugly Truth" today, and it was really funny.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

busy91 said:


> This past weekend I saw "Orphan".
> The psychological terror part was great, the story lacked. Lots of loose ends.


Poor Vera Farmiga. She was JUST in another movie with this exact same premise - Joshua - which also starred Sam Rockwell. It was pretty lame. Orphan doesn't seem like an improvement. Too bad, because her co-star Peter Sarsgaard deserves better.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I took in an early evening showing of Brüno and was THE ONLY ONE THERE. I love that! 

Stupid but funny is basically the way I'd describe the movie. Probably more stupid than funny though. Not near the brilliance of Borat by any means.

While there are indeed lots of dumb homophobes in the movie, I don't exactly think Sasha Baron Cohen does much to "expose" anything. Let's face it: This Brüno character is so vulgar and ridiculous that it would inspire discomfort in even those who consider themselves pro-gay. For example, if some naked man (gay or not) walked into my tent, woke me up at 3 in the morning, and asked me if he could share it with me, well... I'd probably tell him to buzz off too because he woke me up and he's blatantly being a jerk.

Brüno doesn't represent real gays by any stretch of the imagination, but he doesn't do them any favors either.

NOTE: It probably sounds like I hated the movie and was appalled by everything. Not at all. I enjoyed myself and had quite a few laughs. Though, yes, there were some appalling stunts that maybe should have been reconsidered beforehand (one incident with politician Ron Paul - whether you like him or hate him - comes to mind). Overall, I give this a marginal recommendation, but that's about it. If you can wait for rental or cable, that might be the best course of action.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

My mom and I are Taking some of the nephews to see G-force tomorrow. It looks cute and funny. I will report back here afterwards.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

We saw G-Force 3d tonight with the kiddo's it was pretty fun. The kids loved the 3d glasses.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

We had Flapjacks & a movie this AM... Actually Saturday AM. Really cute little too kissy-touchy-feely for the teenage girl ( Ashley Tisdale) but really went over my DD's head... I just asked her if she needed more milk etc... the three or four times that I saw it coming.  She really wanted the flapjacks and I knew that little bit of inuendo etc. would not be noticed if I kept her distracted. It worked.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I saw A Perfect Getaway tonight. Totally a last minute deal and I didn't pick the movie, but I was vaguely interested.

It stars Steve Zahn, Milla Jovovich, and Timothy Olyphant.

It's about a couple that goes to Hawaii for their honeymoon, and then... Well, I won't spoil it.

Not a great movie by any means - a bit predictable IMO - but enjoyable overall. While I ultimately liked it, I'd say you can safely wait for DVD or TV.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

We saw 500 Days of Summer this weekend and loved it!  It's sweet, funny, different.  I highly recommend it.

Last weekend the kids saw Aliens in the Attic.  They see a lot of movies and so I only mention this one because a week later they're still talking and laughing about it.  This is very rare for them.  Especially the 10 and 7 year old liked it.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

KindleMom said:


> We saw 500 Days of Summer this weekend and loved it! It's sweet, funny, different. I highly recommend it.


That's one we'd like to see. Is it too much of a chick flick for my husband?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I haven't been to the movies in ages because absolutely nothing has appealed to me, but I am hoping to go see *Julie & Julia* today. That one looks good! Can't wait...

L


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> That's one we'd like to see. Is it too much of a chick flick for my husband?


Definitely not a chick flick.


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

KindleMom said:


> We saw 500 Days of Summer this weekend and loved it! It's sweet, funny, different. I highly recommend it.


I saw this yesterday and absolutely loved it! I will be seeing it again soon and it may get added to my DVD collection once it comes out in that format. I highly recommend it as well.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

KindleMom said:


> Definitely not a chick flick.


Yeah then! Maybe next movie date night!


----------



## KathyluvsKindle (Apr 13, 2009)

I finally saw Frost/Nixon! How long has that been out?  What a fabulous movie and what a sad complex man.  Now, I plan on going back to David Gergens book "Witness To Power" and reread the section on Nixon.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

km522 said:


> I finally saw Frost/Nixon! How long has that been out? What a fabulous movie and what a sad complex man. Now, I plan on going back to David Gergens book "Witness To Power" and reread the section on Nixon.


How was that book? I enjoy listening to him speak.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

KindleMom said:


> We saw 500 Days of Summer this weekend and loved it! It's sweet, funny, different. I highly recommend it.


I'm planning on seeing that next weekend for the exact reasons you stated above_ "sweet, funny, different"_


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I'm planning to go to "Julie & Juliet" this week, since Julia Child was a culinary idol of mine. Can't wait to see Meryl Streep as Julia. In the previews, it looked as if she nailed the part.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I was just about to ask where all the Julie and Julia viewers were!  I wanted to see it last weekend but got stood up, but we're going to see it Friday and I can't wait.  It looks like it should be really fun... and might even win me over on Meryl Streep.  I'm not a big fan of her, but it does look like she plays the role tremendously.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I saw Julie & Julia this weekend and enjoyed it very much. Like many of the reviews say, I think the Julia parts (with Meryl Streep) are stronger than the Julie parts, but the whole thing was entertaining. Make sure to eat before you go -- this is not a movie to be watched on an empty stomach!

L


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Just saw "The Blind Side" this morning! It was SO GOOD! one scene that was a little "racy" where they are in the projects and the


Spoiler



thugs


 there are hooting at Sandra Bullock and making the usual kind of remarks you usually see in movies. There was another where there is violence (shouting, pushing, punching) and a short glimpse of a


Spoiler



gun


 and reference to


Spoiler



"capping...(someones) ass"


 Also there is the word "B*tch a couple of times and p*nis (but it was used as a term for... well... a part of the male anatomy. So It was PG-13 but my DD (10) wants to see it so bad I will tell her when to cover her eyes during the violence and she does not really understand curse words (her exact words were "Mama if it's bad words, you know I don't understand them anyway") which she is right, we don't use them so she might as well be hearing a foreign language.  So anyway it is an excellent movie and great for the family but just has the one scene... that well, I think HAS to be in it to have the movie make sense... Good holiday "feel good" movie and I definitely will watch the


Spoiler



Ravens


 at least once to watch him play!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

DH & I went to see Planet 51 last night. It was cute. make sure to stay past the credits. heheheheh


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

saw "The Blind Side" with Sandra Bullock and Tim Mcgraw was VERY VERY GOOD


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Not going this weekend to the movies but I can't wait till The Princess and the Frog comes out next month.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> Not going this weekend to the movies but I can't wait till The Princess and the Frog comes out next month.


It DOES look cute... after all the controversy though, I just hope they made everyone happy!


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I saw Precious Friday.  Hard, raw, unforgettable.  Monique deserves the Best Supporting Actress Oscar.  Anyone else gets it and she was robbed.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> It DOES look cute... after all the controversy though, I just hope they made everyone happy!


What controversy?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

KindleMom said:


> What controversy?


It was mentioned in another thread. It had a lot of issues because of the name they chose for the girl, and the way the people were portrayed maybe derogatory to the culture/race of the little girl. I know it took a while and they came to some sort of agreement... Just Google it "Princess and the Frog Controversy" should get you more info.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks, Meredith!


----------



## JeanneB (Aug 31, 2009)

I saw Coco Before Channel.  Excellent... subtitles though...but i soon got past them.  

Last week I saw Bright Star.  Beautiful story, beautiful scenery.  I didn't think I would like it, I went with a friend who really wanted to see it.  I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

KindleMom said:


> Thanks, Meredith!


No problem. Did you find it?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

No, but I went to see Memphis on Broadway.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I didn't go to the movies; but we rented and watched ORPHAN.  Wow...sick, twisted.  I fell in love with the darling little deaf girl.  Quite the movie.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

sjc said:


> I didn't go to the movies; but we rented and watched ORPHAN. Wow...sick, twisted. I fell in love with the darling little deaf girl. Quite the movie.


The box scared me... I'm afraid to rent it!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Meredith:  It wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be.  However, I had to watch it...you see; 30 years ago I said to DH  "When we get married, I'll watch all the scary movies you want...because you'll be right next to me in bed and I won't be scared."  Cut to last night...I made good on my promise and watched a scary movie...24 years late. lol.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

sjc said:


> Meredith: It wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be. However, I had to watch it...you see; 30 years ago I said to DH "When we get married, I'll watch all the scary movies you want...because you'll be right next to me in bed and I won't be scared." Cut to last night...I made good on my promise and watched a scary movie...24 years late. lol.


Hmmmm... I made a similar promise to my hubby about a hundred years ago... and he has held me to it... ALL of THESE YEARS! 


Spoiler



Nothing to do with scary movies though!


 I am glad he does not like those movies like SAW... Was it like that?


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> The box scared me... I'm afraid to rent it!


The 'Box' scared you? What was it about? Was it scary... the 'Box', I mean?LOL
OK, I saw the Orphan and it was good, but I figured it out about 2/3 throught the movie... *sigh*. I did go and see "2012" and the special effects were over the top. Of course, I don't think the premise was well thought out, but at least it was unexpected (that's from an amateur semi-illiterate fan of quantum physics point of view). The ending was "Duh!" IMHO, they did about two or maybe even three hours of work in less than ten minutes? I thought that was pushing it. I would have liked to see something just a tad more believable which would have been even scarier, but maybe they didn't want to really scare us...? Just sayin'.


----------



## JeanneB (Aug 31, 2009)

Went to see Precious last night.  Great movie, loved it.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

DH and I saw "Extraordinary Meassures" yesterday. It was a good movie, but to me had the made for TV feel to it. It moved very slow and I wanted it to move faster as I thought my husband was going to start snoring. He did not snore, but he did get restless. The story was good and the actors were top rate but it just moved really slow. I was a bit disappointed because I have been waiting for this since before Christmas.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Finally went to see Avatar.
Yes I know - "the whole world has already seen it, at least once".
But I finally got around to it.
Saw it in 3D -which looked to be the only way you can see it now.
Loved it.
Just sayin......


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

geoffthomas said:


> Finally went to see Avatar.
> Yes I know - "the whole world has already seen it, at least once".
> But I finally got around to it.
> Saw it in 3D -which looked to be the only way you can see it now.
> ...


That's what we did this weekend, too. We took all three kids to the movies (cost us over $75 for tix and snacks) and we all really enjoyed it! The 3-d technology is just amazing, what a visual masterpiece that was. I was disappointed a bit at the plot and character development, but it was outstanding to just look at it for 2.5 hours.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I saw:  It's Compicated 
Meryl Streep and Alec Baldwin:  HYSTERICAL!!  It is a must see, laugh your A$$ off, movie...Not just a chick flick.  I can't remember lauging that hard in a movie in a while (besides the hangover).


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

We saw Tooth Fairy.  It was cute, but for me, the "dark" moments were WAY darker than they needed to be and ruined it.  He was so verbally brutal, an apology and a cute moment shouldn't have been enough for the mom to take him back and have him around her kids so quickly.

And The Rock's teeth were so white they were blinding...  made his costar's look yellow by comparison.  LOL


----------



## JeanneB (Aug 31, 2009)

I saw Lovely Bones this weekend.  Excellent movie, I think I liked it as much as the book.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

hsuthard said:


> That's what we did this weekend, too. We took all three kids to the movies (cost us over $75 for tix and snacks) and we all really enjoyed it! The 3-d technology is just amazing, what a visual masterpiece that was. I was disappointed a bit at the plot and character development, but it was outstanding to just look at it for 2.5 hours.


$75.00 and to think DH and I used to go to a back to back double feature for 99 cents each!!!


----------



## JeanneB (Aug 31, 2009)

I saw Dear John this weekend... it was just ok in my book.  Major chick flick...  not much plot.  I know there are a lot of Nicholas Spark fans out there though.


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

We also saw Dear John this weekend....  I wish it had stuck more closely with the book.  I didn't understand why they changed Tim's character....  Liked the ending better in the book.....  

But at least they stuck more closely to the book than the directors of Lovely Bones........


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I went to see The Book of Eli.  I really enjoyed it, but it was a slow start.  I liked the concept of the ending.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Finally saw Avatar, the 3D version, last week. Loved the special effects. It was a visually stunning movie, but the plot was so old hat that I find it hard to believe it's been nominated for best picture. Can anyone say Dances With Wolves for the 22nd century?

Debra


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Finally saw Avatar, the 3D version, last week. Loved the special effects. It was a visually stunning movie, but the plot was so old hat that I find it hard to believe it's been nominated for best picture. Can anyone say Dances With Wolves for the 22nd century?
> 
> Debra


Old hat plot? I've heard other people say that, and yet this is the first time I've seen the natives win.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Went to see, _When In Rome_. Good movie. Won't be nominated for anything, but a cute movie that is safe for the entire family.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> Old hat plot? I've heard other people say that, and yet this is the first time I've seen the natives win.


Ah yes, they won this round, but will there be a sequel?


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Hubby and I went to see *Formosa Betrayed*, an indie starring James Van der Beek (who will always be Dawson to me) this weekend. I read George Kerr's book by the same title for a Chinese History class in college and wanted to see the film. It's not based on the book (which, BTW is out of print, but the PDF is free online at the publisher's website) but a mystery about a similar political event 20 years later.

Unexpectedly, following the showing, the producer, director and some of the actors showed up and did a Q&A. I was so impressed that the producer, who plays Ming, basically went around the country and raised $7 million from the Taiwanese-American community based only the concept--no script, director, actors involved. He just had a story he wanted to tell.

For anybody, like me, whose knowledge about China/Taiwan/US relations following WWII is kind of sketchy, this is an entertaining way to learn some history.

N


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

My daughter and I went to see Dear John. Very good movie. We both read the book so it was fun to see the movie now. We really enjoyed it.


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

Is there anythign good at the movies?  Probably been about 5 months since I've been.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

The only other movie I want to see is *Percy Jackson*. Don't know if I should read the book first, though. 

N


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

We went to see Percy Jackson yesterday and I enjoyed it. I probably wouldn't have enjoyed it as much if I had read the book right before I saw it. I probably would have spent the whole movie picking apart the differences. Now that I've seen the movie, I'll read the books.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

We went to see Valentine's Day a couple of weeks ago. It was cute and predictable. 

But my cousin was in it, so we HAD to go see it!  Not every day you see a relative on the big screen!


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

We went to see Percy Jackson and enjoyed it. My son's school librarian said that for the first time she is actually suggesting people see the movie before reading the book.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Hoosiermama said:


> We went to see Valentine's Day a couple of weeks ago. It was cute and predictable.
> 
> But my cousin was in it, so we HAD to go see it!  Not every day you see a relative on the big screen!


Ok, I gotta ask.....who is your cousin?

I few years ago, a co-worker was the brother-in-law of Ron Howard?

It makes the movies more interesting when you can look on the screen and semi-identify with the actors/production staff.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I want to go see Alice in Wonderland this weekend simply because I'm a Depp fan, but is this the original Alice or is this something else?  Does anyone have any insight?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's Alice in Wonderland a la Tim Burton and Johnny Depp.  I kinda think that says it all.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I went to see *An Education* for my lit class this weekend. I loved it.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Brendan Carroll said:


> I want to go see Alice in Wonderland this weekend simply because I'm a Depp fan, but is this the original Alice or is this something else? Does anyone have any insight?


This is a new adventure that takes place after Alice's original visit to Wonderland. I remember seeing a number of years somewhere, but can't come up with it off the top of my head. The trailers are all over the internet though and it looks predictably Burtonesque... We will probably go sometime over the weekend.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

austenfiend said:


> We went to see Percy Jackson and enjoyed it. My son's school librarian said that for the first time she is actually suggesting people see the movie before reading the book.


I'm 81% of the way through the book and I can see why you should see the movie first. It's VERY different.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

> Ok, I gotta ask.....who is your cousin?


His name is Joey Sorge. Has done mostly Broadway, but a few TV roles. 
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm2099125/


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Vegas_Asian said:


> I went to see *An Education* for my lit class this weekend. I loved it.


I want to see this - it looks great!


----------



## patinagle (Oct 16, 2009)

Andra said:


> This is a new adventure that takes place after Alice's original visit to Wonderland. I remember seeing a number of years somewhere, but can't come up with it off the top of my head. The trailers are all over the internet though and it looks predictably Burtonesque... We will probably go sometime over the weekend.


A lot of my friends who have seen this hated it. Too bad, because I was looking forward to it. I will probably still see it, but my expectations are low.

Roger Ebert blames a derailed third act.

http://rogerebert.suntimes.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20100303/REVIEWS/100309990/1001


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm also looking forward to seeing Alice in Wonderland. Should be really interesting.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Don't bother with the 3D version... DD and I just got back. it's o.k. not stupendous or anything.. 
personally we both preferred last fall's SciFi channel version much more.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

My wife and I saw Alice in Wonderland this weekend.  I'm usually not a big Tim Burton fan but I like Johnny.  My wife and I both thought the movie was very good.  It had good characters and special effects.  We saw it in 3D so that enhanced the effect.  It certainly isn't a movie for children but I recommend it to adults...
jp


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

JP. did you and DW think that Anne Hathaway looked like she should flutter those fingers just a bit more and fly away? DD and I did.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

HaHaHa, she really was a Hoot.  She over acted but I think that was the whole idea, and what about those dark eyebrows?
jp


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

We're gonna give the 3D version of Alice in Wonderland a try....  will report back afterward.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> JP. did you and DW think that Anne Hathaway looked like she should flutter those fingers just a bit more and fly away? DD and I did.


LOL. just came back from Alice in Wonderland with my friends. We were about the parking structure heading towards the car fluttering our hands.  I got home and downloaded the movie soundtrack. I LOVE the soundtrack.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Finally went to see *Percy Jackson*. I liked it, but it seemed geared toward teens in a way that the Harry Potter films never did. I did start reading the book (about 1/3 way through) before I saw the film (couldn't resist! ) and I think I would have liked the film better if it had followed the book more closely (younger kids, etc.)

N


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

Just saw Alice with hubby.  I don't enjoy going to movies.  Hubby loves, LOVES going to movies.  I tried not to go into the movie with a chip on my shoulder expecting a beloved piece of literature distorted (or whatever).  I had an okay experience - actually got into the story a time or two.  Hubby was a bit disappointed - not sure why.  He said he thought younger people might better appreciate it.  

It's interesting how people respond to movies differently.  Hubby really liked Avatar.  I came out of the movie feeling as if I'd just seen an outerspace cowboy and Indian movie.  I thought Avatar was okay, but (except for the first few minutes of the film), I kept having flashes of other movies (Jurassic Park, Lord of the Rings, etc).  That was odd, but then again, I'm not a movie buff.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

DH and I saw Cop Out this past weekend and it was hilarious! A little vulgar in a couple of scenes but I LM*O! ANd I was really feeling cr*ppy due to this cold so I needed a good date with my DH to make me feel better.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well Ms. Merry,
We ARE glad to hear that the movie and your DH made your feel better.



Really we are.



Just sayin......


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

I really liked Percy Jackson MUCH more than I thought I would...  

Alice in Wonderland was okay...  enjoyed it, but don't have any desire to buy or rent the DVD to watch again.  I think I would have been a bit disappointed if we hadn't seen it in 3D...  that added to the experience.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Ok, I gotta ask.....who is your cousin?
> 
> I few years ago, a co-worker was the brother-in-law of Ron Howard?
> 
> It makes the movies more interesting when you can look on the screen and semi-identify with the actors/production staff.


My cousin Susan is an actress/singer: These are her credits:

FILM:

Stacy's Mom
Put
Patrick Street
Wet
The Hate
mano a mano
Rick's Car Wash
A Vampire's Choice
Dreams Awake
Flatland
Hollywood Kills
Mad World
Cattle Call
Another Gay Movie
Heart of The Beholder
Getting Lucky
p*ssed
Inside-Out
State's Evidence
Neo Ned
Promise Land
Punch Drunk Love
Break A Leg
I Am Sam
Witness

TELEVISION/REALITY:

AT&T U-Verse Buzz
Dr. Marion Pilot
Open Road
47th Annual Los Angeles County Holiday Show
Blind Date
My Life Is A Sitcom
Extreme Home Makeover
5th Wheel
Married By America
Strap On
The Hidden Realm (talk)
Combat Comedy
Take One
*
HERE IS HER PIC:*
http://susanjohnston.com/reel.html


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Finally! We went to see Alice in Wonderland today. I enjoyed it. There were a few visual gags that referenced the earlier Disney movie. But I am glad that we saw the 2D version. I think that the 3D effects would really have made me nauseous.


Spoiler



DH says that at the end when Alice was getting on the ship, he expected to see Captain Jack Sparrow make a cameo.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The BRATs are anxiously awaiting Clash of the Titans.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Didn't go to the movies, but we went to see an off-Broadway musical titled Yank!. It's a


Spoiler



homosexual


 love story set during WWII.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Well Ms. Merry,
> We ARE glad to hear that the movie and your DH made your feel better.
> 
> 
> ...


   Thanks Mr. Thomas!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm not going to the movies, but I am picking up The Blind Side first thing in the morning. It's such an EXCELLENT movie.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well I went to see Iron Man 2 this weekend and enjoyed it very much.

How about you?


Just sayin.....


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I saw American Idiot on Broadway yesterday.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Well I went to see Iron Man 2 this weekend and enjoyed it very much.
> 
> How about you?
> 
> Just sayin.....


I went to see Iron Man this weekend too. It was good.


----------



## patinagle (Oct 16, 2009)

I liked the first Iron Man better, but yeah.  It was fun.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

So did you sit through all the credits and see the teaser for Thor at the very end?

Huh, did ya?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

We always sit through all the credits at movies. . .sometimes there are some really great outtakes and jokes. But, besides that, most of the time those gaffers and grips and best boys and girls all worked _way_ harder than the actors for _way_ less money. Without them there wouldn't be a movie so the least I can do is sit and watch their names go by.

Besides, my son's degree is in technical theater. . . .if he were working in films, that's where his name would show up. . . . . .


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

Saw Letters to Juliet last weekend.  Now I NEED to go to Italy!!!!


----------



## patinagle (Oct 16, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> So did you sit through all the credits and see the teaser for Thor at the very end?
> 
> Huh, did ya?


Yep!


----------



## patinagle (Oct 16, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Besides, my son's degree is in technical theater. . . .if he were working in films, that's where his name would show up. . . . . .


I have an acquaintance (our dads worked together, so our families did picnics and stuff together) who has been in the movie biz for years. She was a second assistant director for a long time, and has now graduated to first AD. We love cheering for her when her name (Katterli Frauenfelder) goes by on the credits. She worked on Alice in Wonderland and has done a lot of other Tim Burton stuff.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Had to bring this thread up front because my DD and I saw Karate Kid on Friday and then saw it again this morning with my DH...he did not know we saw it on Friday... we did not want to spoil the fun for him! 

It was a REALLY good movie! AND I even approved of it for DD even though it was PG... they said A** about for times and D*mn... but I did not think it was in poor taste at all. The boy was actually told not to say a**... But I thoroughly enjoyed seeing my DD as excited over it as I remember being with the first one.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Waiting for Knight and Day to come out


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

I saw Robin Hood this weekend.  It was different.  I wouldn't say it was bad but it did not have the sense of fun that I associate with Robin Hood and I never did buy Russell Crowe as Robin.  But friends didn't have any problem with Russell Crowe or the darkness of the movie.  And Max Von Sydow was simply great to watch.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Last Weekend: 
Karate Kid (He is ADORABLE)
Grown Ups (Funny)


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

I took my children, aged 9, 6 and 2, to see Despicable Me with Steve Carrell.  It was a VERY cute movie!  My two oldest loved it, and I'm sure if it weren't so close to nap time, my 2 year old would have loved it too (nap time and potty training time).  I highly recommend this film for those of you who have young children!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Had to bring this thread up front because my DD and I saw Karate Kid on Friday and then saw it again this morning with my DH...he did not know we saw it on Friday... we did not want to spoil the fun for him!
> 
> It was a REALLY good movie! AND I even approved of it for DD even though it was PG... they said A** about for times and D*mn... but I did not think it was in poor taste at all. The boy was actually told not to say a**... But I thoroughly enjoyed seeing my DD as excited over it as I remember being with the first one.


I wanted to take Jayden Smith home with me...how adorable is he? His parents seem well grounded and it shows. I've seen him on talk shows and he is a perfect little gentleman.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Went to see Inception with my youngest DD & her boyfriend on Saturday night, it started out a bit confusing but when it was over I really didn't want it to end.  Very good movie, thought provoking.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I saw Inception this weekend also.  I found it a bit confusing but it had one of the best endings I've seen in a long while.  I highly recommend it.


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

I also saw  'Inception'  this weekend! Great movie! Didn't feel like 2 1/2 hours long, which was amazing!!!

I highly recommend it also!!!


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I saw "Eclipse" with a friend, and some of the photography made me ill. I get motion sickness really easily and there were places where it was really jumpy. I don't remember the other movies doing that.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I saw Toy Story 3 the Sunday before last and enjoyed it.


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

We didn't go to the movies, but watched Brothers Bloom (Netflix).  Loved it! It's sort of in the style of Pushing Daisies (if you remember that tv show).  Cute movie.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I went to see eclipse this weekend at my friends' insistence. Did not really care for it.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I saw Inception this weekend. LOVED IT. Saw it in www.d-box.com. basically its a feature at the movies you pay extra for like 3D. Although it this feature, the seats move, jerk, shake with movie. So when there is an explosion, there is a jerking motion. vechile skidding around the corner, you are leaning in the particular direction. I like this better than some of the 3d movies I have seen. I have been using the free passes (from a classmate) and paying the difference to see it like this (d-box, 3d, imax) Interesting way to watch a movie. Bestie sent the rest of the day talking about the ending.


Spoiler






Spoiler



Friend thinks cobb was in reality, but I like to think his wife was right...just maybe


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

If any of you are going to the movies on Sunday and have an AMC Theater near you, you can get any size popcorn and any size drink for just a buck each with this coupon...

http://slickdeals.net/permadeal/36936/amc-theaters-any-size-popcorn-or-fountain-drink-on-july-25th


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Vegas_Asian said:


> I saw Inception this weekend. LOVED IT. Saw it in www.d-box.com. basically its a feature at the movies you pay extra for like 3D. Although it this feature, the seats move, jerk, shake with movie. So when there is an explosion, there is a jerking motion. vechile skidding around the corner, you are leaning in the particular direction. I like this better than some of the 3d movies I have seen. I have been using the free passes (from a classmate) and paying the difference to see it like this (d-box, 3d, imax) Interesting way to watch a movie. Bestie sent the rest of the day talking about the ending.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I've seen Inception twice. It's really amazing. Christopher Nolan is probably one of the best directors working today. Haven't seen a bad film from him yet.

As for the ending


Spoiler



I love that it was left up in the air. If it had stopped spinning it would've been a much too happy ending IMO. Of course, there's no way to show a top spinning forever. I'm kind of leaning towards everything after they wake up on the plane was a dream


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

sjc said:


> I wanted to take Jayden Smith home with me...how adorable is he? His parents seem well grounded and it shows. I've seen him on talk shows and he is a perfect little gentleman.


Yes Ma'am I did want to take him home! I have always loved Will Smith and I love Jada in HawthoRNe and have seen a couple of interviews with them talking about their children. You are right they have kept them grounded... My husband thought the original was better, of course it probably has something to do with the time it came out and how he felt about karate at the time... being a BOY! But I couldn't even compare the two movies (which surprised me) THIS one was so... well, I think it probably has something with where I am today in my life. (or my DD is in her life actually) Seeimg my DD so "into" this movie and how much she adored Jaden (sp.?) Smith. I could see the movie again!

This past weekend we saw Sorcerer's Apprentice... same thing... my DD is so into this sorta thing now, and "into" acting that I cannot see a movie with her without hearing her excitement at the actors and the scenes and... and... and...

My BFF and I will probably go see Inception tomorrow... or perhaps tonight...  Depends on her mood... and DHs keeping the DD busy!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

We saw Despicable Me on Tuesday! Loved every minute of it!!!!


----------



## dahoover (Jul 24, 2010)

I didn't go to the movies this weekend but I did see _Inception_ twice last week and I would highly recommend it to anyone. One of my favorite movies of all time!

This summer has been really lacking for quality movies so I am extremely glad that _Inception_ was so good (I also loved Toy Story 3). I am really looking forward to _The Other Guys_ and _Scott Pilgrim Vs. The World_ though in upcoming weeks.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I want to see _Inception_ really bad. After reading all you who loved it, I want to see it even more!!

I'll have to get hubby to take me. 

Vicki


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Be sure and do some warm up excercises for your brain before you watch Inception.  You will need it.  Good movie.


----------



## JA_Paul (Jun 23, 2010)

I went to SALT with my wife. We thought is was a very good spy-type movie with a strong female character. It held my attention the whole way through, but I didn't think my wife would say she liked it, but she loved it. She likes the strong female type movies.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Be sure and do some warm up excercises for your brain before you watch Inception. You will need it. Good movie.


Ooohhh. My kind of movie. Love mental gymnastics.


----------



## William Campbell (Feb 11, 2010)

Victorine said:


> I want to see _Inception_ really bad. After reading all you who loved it, I want to see it even more!!


I saw it last night. Whoa... And guess what?


Spoiler



It starts with a dream.


 Sorry, Victorine, I couldn't resist, you know, the blog thing? (which was great, by the way). Sitting in the theater and realizing how it begins, I felt validated. My kind of story, and topic that parallels aspects of my own work. Although, they got me beat on the number of


Spoiler



dreams within a dream.


 I came close...

Back to the movie... Inception is some of the best writing ever, in my opinion. Put it this way: Avatar was eye-candy. Inception is _mind-candy,_ big-time. Go give your intellect a feast. The layers of storytelling is amazing, which just so happens to dovetail into a plot that is built in layers. Brilliant! The outer story world is enough to make a good movie, but add the psychological themes lurking beneath, the movie is a masterpiece. Highly recommended.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

William Campbell said:


> I saw it last night. Whoa... And guess what?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 That's why there are rules, and there are rule breakers. Go ahead and break those rules! 

I really want to see it... I'm going to have to kid nap my hubby and take him. He's the work-a-holic type. He does stop working... if he needs to work on something else. 

Vicki


----------



## William Campbell (Feb 11, 2010)

Victorine said:


> That's why there are rules, and there are rule breakers. Go ahead and break those rules!


Hehehehe... Thanks! This is my lucky day. Vampire books got vampire movies. At last, a blockbuster about DREAMS! Finally, right place at the right time.



Victorine said:


> I really want to see it...


Go, _go,_ GO! You're going to love it.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Saw Inception.  Very cool.  I really liked it.


----------



## Karen (Feb 12, 2009)

Watched The Sorcerer's Apprentice this weekend with my daughter.  We both enjoyed the movie!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I'd like to go to a movie tomorrow, and am trying to decide between Salt, Inception, and Knight and Day.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> I'd like to go to a movie tomorrow, and am trying to decide between Salt, Inception, and Knight and Day.


I saw Salt and Inception this past weekend... SALT was an intense action... edge-of-your-seat kinda movie... where Inception was COMPLEX and deep! Both really good... just don't go to Inception with a headache you will not be able to think straight!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> We saw Despicable Me on Tuesday! Loved every minute of it!!!!


Saw this today. Enjoyed but it wasn't among my favorite 3D animations. There was a lot to laugh about though.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> I saw Salt and Inception this past weekend... SALT was an intense action... edge-of-your-seat kinda movie... where Inception was COMPLEX and deep! Both really good... just don't go to Inception with a headache you will not be able to think straight!


Now Ms. Sinclair in your case is it really the headache that causes you not think straight...


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm going to try to see Dinner for Schmucks this weekend. I love the French film that it's based on and it has some great great comedic actors in it. I might see Salt and/or Despicable Me too.


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

We just got back from seeing Inception - what an amazing movie!!  My husband (who always complains about how much it costs to go to the movies) really liked it, my 14-year-old son thought it was "awesome" and I thought it was terrifically done.  It was a very original concept - finally not a remake!  

I HIGHLY recommend it, but make sure you are well-rested and feeling alert.  My brain was really tired by the end of the movie!!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Went to see "The Girl who played with Fire" slow but still a good story


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I have only one thing to say: "SCOTT PILGRIM VS. THE WORLD" WAS AWESOME!!
[downloading soundtrack now]


----------



## LilBigBug (Jul 31, 2010)

mlewis78 said:


> Saw this today. Enjoyed but it wasn't among my favorite 3D animations. There was a lot to laugh about though.


Boyfriend and I went and saw this on Tuesday as well. I hadn't seen commercials for it (no cable), and the only thing I really knew about it was that Julie Andrews and Steve Carrell had voices in it. I was really surprised to hear Julie Andrews do an accent! Cute movie though, no complaints from me. Most of the people in the theater were adults. Yay for inner children!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

vikingwarrior22 said:


> Now Ms. Sinclair in your case is it really the headache that causes you not think straight...


OK, Mr VW. I think you are taking advantage of my absence! You know I am not here to defend myself so you make these little snide remarks!   I am going to get you back... just wait... 

We saw Charlie St. Cloud last weekend. It was slow but a pretty good movie overall. I want to go see Eat, Pray, Love tomorrow. Anybody go see it yet?


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> OK, Mr VW. I think you are taking advantage of my absence! You know I am not here to defend myself so you make these little snide remarks!   I am going to get you back... just wait...
> 
> We saw Charlie St. Cloud last weekend. It was slow but a pretty good movie overall. I want to go see Eat, Pray, Love tomorrow. Anybody go see it yet?


once again you tell on yourself "slow but a pretty" s l o w ...


----------



## Christine Merrill (Aug 19, 2010)

Last night, I saw The Expendables.

What can I say?  I'm a mother of teen age boys.  And I like action movies.

Jason Statham should have taken his shirt off.  Mickey Roarke should have left his on.  And there was too much Stallone and not enough Jet Li.

But I liked it.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

If we manage to make it to the movies this weekend, we're going to try to see _The Expendables_ too.

N


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

We always go to a good feel-good family movie for Thanksgiving. Does anyone know of any upcoming movies that will fit the bill?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

We ended up seeing "Hugo" for Thanksgiving... then as an early Christmas movie... "Chipwrecked" and last night... "We bought a Zoo". Definitely a feel-good holiday-type movie! Loved it. It had a little bit of profanity in it. The seven year old even said a "bad" word... not really a bad word but it in the context it was used...  LOVED, Loved *LOVED* it!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'd highly recommend 'My Week with Marilyn,' but I'm not sure how well it's been distributed.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

This month I have went to see J Edgar and Girl with the Dragon Tattoo.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

KindleChickie said:


> This month I have went to see J Edgar and Girl with the Dragon Tattoo.


How did the new GWTDT compare to the original? As good, better or worse?


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

derek alvah said:


> How did the new GWTDT compare to the original? As good, better or worse?


Still havent read the book although I have been trying for over 2 years. The foreign movie I watched at home and my mind wandered so I miss quite a bit of it. Very graphic and brutal rape scene that I do not recall from the foreign movie. Good movie but the overall feeling of it was dark and depressing.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

May go to town to see the new Sherlock Holmes movie....I really enjoyed the first one.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

I've been DYING for someone to bring up the GWTDT! I LOVED IT! Thought David Fincher did an amazing job staying true to the book. The Swedish version was superb and I am a huge fan but I felt they cut out quite a lot. The


Spoiler



rape


 scene being one of them.... it's very graphic in the book but it's somewhat integral to the story in explaining why she acts how she does - and it makes the revenge all that sweeter!

I thought it was brilliant but I know several will disagree since they love the Swedish version. Daniel Craig wasn't too bad to stare at for 2 hours and 40 minutes either....


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

We enjoyed the new Sherlock Holmes. We thought it was better than the first one.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Saw Tinker, Tailor. Slow, complex but very well done.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

We saw We Bought a Zoo.  I loved it!  Many laugh out loud moments and I also cried.  It is so good and perfect for the family.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

kindlequeen said:


> I've been DYING for someone to bring up the GWTDT! I LOVED IT! Thought David Fincher did an amazing job staying true to the book. The Swedish version was superb and I am a huge fan but I felt they cut out quite a lot. The
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I really enjoyed it. I read the book over year ago, but in trailers thought I liked the casting. After seeing the movie, I can definitely say that I think they did a good job with casting. The reviews prepared me for it to be dark. I think it was very well done. Even though the movie was longer than a lot of movies (2 1/2 hours) it did not seem long at all.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

prairiesky said:


> We saw We Bought a Zoo. I loved it! Many laugh out loud moments and I also cried. It is so good and perfect for the family.


I want to see this movie. Glad to hear that yoy enjoyed it.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I saw Young Adult today with my Mom. I liked it, big fan of the director. Not much else playing I am dying to see... I do want to see Meryl Streep's new film as Margaret Thatcher, looks very good. GWTDT looks good, but I can wait for the DVD. The only movie I am really eager to see is Hunger Games...!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Saw:

*Safe House*; the Denzel Washington movie. Action. Very Good I would give it a 7 or 8. But it is what is: Action, Chase, good guy, bad guy...couple of twists. I would recommend it.

*The Vow*; Rachel McAdams. I would have liked a little more depth. Very good, not as sappy as you would think. Romantic; yet, not overly so. In other words; guys won't be totally bored. Couple of funny moments. Still; it is a bit chick flick-ish...though I enjoyed it. I am a Rachel McAdams fan anyways. I will say that I expected more. Deeper emotions, connections. Sparks didn't fly like they should have; but it was still a good movie. Perhaps I'm comparing it to the Notebook which reeked passion. I just didn't feel the connection between the 2 main characters; it was there...but it didn't wow you. I'd give it a 6 or 7.


----------



## Liz Davis (Dec 10, 2011)

sjc said:


> Saw:
> 
> *Safe House*; the Denzel Washington movie. Action. Very Good I would give it a 7 or 8. But it is what is: Action, Chase, good guy, bad guy...couple of twists. I would recommend it.
> 
> *The Vow*; Rachel McAdams. I would have liked a little more depth. Very good, not as sappy as you would think. Romantic; yet, not overly so. In other words; guys won't be totally bored. Couple of funny moments. Still; it is a bit chick flick-ish...though I enjoyed it. I am a Rachel McAdams fan anyways. I will say that I expected more. Deeper emotions, connections. Sparks didn't fly like they should have; but it was still a good movie. Perhaps I'm comparing it to the Notebook which reeked passion. I just didn't feel the connection between the 2 main characters; it was there...but it didn't wow you. I'd give it a 6 or 7.


I also watched The Vow but I really loved it and will give it a 9. I think it was beautiful and I love that it's based on a true story.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I went to see Safe House and was mostly bored, occasionally annoyed.  I didn't buy into the leads acting (bored part) and the chase scenes were just plain bad (annoyed part).

$18.  Tickets
$38.  Two martinis and a salad
$6.    Tip

That's $60 I should have spent some place else.  Movies are just too expensive, the big studios have distribution on lock and we are stuck watching the same few people put out the same few genres with the same few actors.  We need a cinema revolution.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I live in the movies and I don't know why I've missed this thread all this time.

I saw Daniel Ratcliffe's _*Woman in Black*_, a sturdy, old-fashioned bump in the dark fun house flick. He held it together well, and the ending (which of course I wouldn't spill) is a remake of a Brit TV movie that starred Adrian Rawlins, who (BTW) played Daniel Ratcliffe's father (James Potter) in the mega-blockbuster.

My alternative was a live from the metropolitan opera simulcast (which my theater has, and I'm an opera queen). However, it was Wagner's _*Götterdammerung*_ and it may have been a bargain ($24) it was 6 hours and 25 minutes long - or as us movie set calls it, a 10 jumbo popcorn watch. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Tuesday on my Birthday we saw
This Means War.
thought it was very fun. Well worth the entrance fee of $18 for 2 people. Came out knowing this was one for us to buy.

Wed we saw Journey 2
Enjoyed it, maybe not as much as TMW, but still decent for a kid's movie. (btw, there were no kids at the screening we saw, just 6 adults on a wed night at 7pm.)

TONIGHT: We will see GHOST RIDER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I saw One for the Money last weekend. I thought it was ok. I think the funniest parts come in later books after you get to know the characters, so this movie pretty much just covered introducing the people and a little story. Unfortunately they probably won't get to make more of the movies if this one bombs.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm thinking my pick for this weekend will be _*This Means War*_. Chris Pine is to swoon for (Captain Kirk and all that). I'll pass on _*Ghost Rider II*_. I can live without seeing Nicholas Cage pee flames.  Didn't they invent penacillin for that?

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## JacksonJones (Feb 20, 2012)

I didn't go this weekend, but I'm really looking forward to Act of Valor (Feb24). Navy Seals, live fire filming (who does that??), sounds like a good story.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

I saw "Woman in Black" this weekend, too. It was a good, old-fashioned ghost story. Enjoyed it.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I haven't been to the movies and weeks.  There's nothing out that me and my fiancee want to see.  The first movie I am looking forward to is the Avengers movie.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Ghost Rider report.. 
Meh.... They just flat out completely ignored most of the mythos they set up in the first movie.


----------



## Jorja Tabu (Feb 6, 2012)

I saw *Chronicle*, and although I wasn't expecting to enjoy it so much, it was really good. If you're not totally over the faux docu-drama fad in films lately, it is a very cool story about normal people thrown into super-powers. And Wallace from _The Wire_ is all grown up!


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Jorja Tabu said:


> I saw *Chronicle*, and although I wasn't expecting to enjoy it so much, it was really good. If you're not totally over the faux docu-drama fad in films lately, it is a very cool story about normal people thrown into super-powers. And Wallace from _The Wire_ is all grown up!


I saw Chronicle on Sunday and I really enjoyed it too. It was surprising that the main character ended up being a


Spoiler



super villain rather than a super hero


. I did think the "found footage" format was holding the film back at the end, in that they had to keep contriving ways to keep them on a camera during the climax. It worked really well when they were discovering their powers, but I wish they had just switched to a more conventional format for the end. Still really liked it.

I also saw The Secret World of Arrietty. It was very good (wouldn't expect anything less from Studio Ghibli). Good, simple story backed up by beautiful animation.



BTackitt said:


> Ghost Rider report..
> Meh.... They just flat out completely ignored most of the mythos they set up in the first movie.


I haven't seen the first one or this one, but I do remember hearing that this one was more or less a reboot, so that's not surprising to hear.


----------



## Jorja Tabu (Feb 6, 2012)

JimJ said:


> I did think the "found footage" format was holding the film back at the end, in that they had to keep contriving ways to keep them on a camera during the climax. It worked really well when they were discovering their powers, but I wish they had just switched to a more conventional format for the end. Still really liked it.


Yeah, the scene where he rips all the ipads and iphones out of the window really broke the flow for me (wah-waaah), but overall that movie was a wonderful surprise.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I too was surprised by Chronicle. However, the overall effect left me lukewarm. I kept thinking that I was watching a better made Blair Witch. It wasn't a groundbreaker, but a novelty (there's nothintg wrong with that) and I also smelled a sequel.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Jorja Tabu (Feb 6, 2012)

I wondered about the sequel thing too, but it didn't seem like there could be as many (ahem) ways that could go.


----------



## Nana Malone (Dec 31, 2011)

sjc said:


> *Safe House*; the Denzel Washington movie. Action. Very Good I would give it a 7 or 8. But it is what is: Action, Chase, good guy, bad guy...couple of twists. I would recommend it.


Is it worth hiring a sitter so hubby and I can go?


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

I agree with those who enjoyed Safe House and Woman in Black.  I enjoyed both of those.  I promised the kids that I would take them to the Secret World of Arietty this weekend.

Personally, I can't wait until Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter comes out!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

My dad and i liked Safe House. Mybrother didn't really care for it.

I really want to See The Secret World of Arrietty. The movie brings in three things I loved as a child: The Borrowers books and movies, and Studio Ghibli films. I lived in Japan when Totoro came out

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I hardly ever go to the movies but went with a friend to celebrate her birthday. We saw *The Artist*. I looked back a couple of pages and didn't see it. Though I don't know when it released, I am very surprised to see no mention of it. I highly recommend it and will be watching to see what awards it wins tonight. Don't let the fact that it is a silent black and white movie turn you off...it is fantastic.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Saw _*Wanderlust*_. Liked it. Laughed quite a bit. Paul Rudd raunchier than usual. It was a bit quirky, which got it out of the Apatow mold in a good way.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

My wife and I saw _Act of Valor_ today. It was a great action movie and a real tribute to our armed forces. Highly recommended.


----------



## Jorja Tabu (Feb 6, 2012)

Tripp said:


> I hardly ever go to the movies but went with a friend to celebrate her birthday. We saw *The Artist*. I looked back a couple of pages and didn't see it. Though I don't know when it released, I am very surprised to see no mention of it. I highly recommend it and will be watching to see what awards it wins tonight. Don't let the fact that it is a silent black and white movie turn you off...it is fantastic.


I haven't gotten around to it, but I definitely want to see this one. Glad to get a first hand review of it.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

I took my kids to see "The Secret World of Arietti" this weekend.  It was very cute, but a little too young for my teens.  We'd gone to see it because we all like anime.  The kids did like it, but it wasn't their favorite.


----------



## Nana Malone (Dec 31, 2011)

Alas, still didn't make it out to the movies, but still really want to see Safe House.  Though my cousin is visiting and I have a feeling she'll want to see The Vow. And while I love Rachel McAdams, I just don't but her with Channing Tatum...


----------



## JacksonJones (Feb 20, 2012)

Saw Act of Valor. Great film. The fact that the main guys in it aren't actors made it all the more real and compelling.


----------

